# cocodamol in very early pregnancy



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

i was 7 days post ET when i had a negative pregnancy test at gyneae emergency department when i experienced 3 days of heavy and painful bleeding.  they gave me 8/500 cocodamol for the pain, but this didnt touch it, and thinking it was all over as far as a pregnancy was concerned i moved on to my prescription 30/500 cocodamol.  i took several of these over approx 48 hours until the pain subsided, sometimes 2 at a time, but always min 4 hours apart and i didnt exceed 8 tablets in 24 hours.  I really thought i wasnt pregnant due to the bleed, pain and negative test.  to my utter surprise i then got a positive result at the clinic on test day 6 days later.  i am concerned about the strength of cocodamol i took and the embryos.  have i done something really stupid?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Don't worry. Some people need to take co-codamol to ease the pain of ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome and I believe it is recommended on the Royal College guidelines for severe pain from this condition where paracetamol is not enough.

At this stage the embryo is at a very early stage and the organs start to form a little bit later. 

With all meds it is risk/benefit.


----------

